# Heidelberg Germany Riders? Radfahrer im heidelberg?



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone in the Heidelberg area riding tomorrow? (Sunday June 1) Interested in showing the new guy around? I am new to the heidelberg area and I know there are good trails here but I don't really know how to get to the trailheads... I have transportation,a nd would be willing to pick up people as well.

If not, anyone at least feel like posting good directions to the trail system nearest to Patrick Henry village?

Ich bin hier im Heidelberg Neu-angekommen und will doch mountain biking gehen. Ich bin Amerikaner, aber sprech deutche. Ich will man kennegelernt wer weis gut die trail system hier, und auch wie mann farht zu die trail system eintritten.

Ich hab mein eignes auto, und vann sie hat interesiert das die eine neu mountain biker hier rum schauen. Ich wohn im Patrick henry Siedlung. Ich wille Morgen (Juni 1) mountain bike am trails.

Thanks,
Danke,
Tchuss,
Bye,


----------



## walross (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi,
I don't know if you're still looking for riding buddies.
But if so try the local forum at mtb-news.de: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=102


----------

